
Trapped in a hoax: survivors of conspiracy theories speak out - wstrange
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/23/conspiracy-theories-internet-survivors-truth
======
yesenadam
Amazing and scary. I'd heard of all those stories, but not those particular
accounts. I felt horror at how insanely stupid things get in the US, empathy
for people caught up in the crazy, and very glad to be in Australia - which
(although we have our share of stupid, notably the incompetence of recent
political leadership) has nothing at all to compare to any of that stuff.
Those people in the story who stick to their guns and tough it out seem
incredibly brave. Leaving the country immediately seems a no-brainer. "His
extraordinary, petrifying ride has taught him a lot about the modern world."
\- well, the whole world isn't like that; almost all of it isn't. Only the US
has a plague of school shootings, let alone school shooting deniers. It's very
sad that people are being threatened and abused for the crime of having their
children murdered.

